# New HS720AS, is this damaged from the factory?



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

Just received a brand new HS720AS single stage snow thrower. Is this how the starter power cable is supposed to come from the factory or is it a repair by the assembler? The delivery is from a large and reputable power equipment shop, seems to have been the only 720AS left in the area and we're having a snow storm tomorrow so I did not decline the delivery.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

This is the vaunted Honda quality?
How times have changed.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

That’s definitely not right, no way Honda would ship something poorly wrapped in electrical take like that


----------



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> This is the vaunted Honda quality?
> How times have changed.


Haha that's what I am trying to verify. Its started on the first pull manually and electrically fired right up!


----------



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

arienskids said:


> That’s definitely not right, no way Honda would ship something poorly wrapped in electrical take like that


I am tempted to remove the tape and see what is going on.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

That looks like a problem waiting to happen.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Maybe the typical dealer PDI was not done.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I have the same blower, but a few years older and mine looks the same as yours. You are good to go!


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooray for duct tape 😳 🤗


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

I noticed this same "quality" on some HSS two stagers in a shop and I was like "Wah??"
Pics are from at least 1.5 yrs ago so it is not something they just started doing. Hard to imagine such a tape job on any new piece of equipment, let alone a Honda.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

.......wow, cant believe Honda would let that pass QC .


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

mass assembly ,i've seen way worse in cars.


----------



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

I took the tape off, which is unlike any other electrical tape I have used. It has a dimpled texture to it and is as thin and crinkly as audio tape.

Apparently the tape it is there to seal where the lower rubber electric cable protector ends. Looks like a good way to get water and snow into the starter motor. 

For a part that is used outdoors in the snow, you would think that heat shrink tubing or some more advanced seal were used. I think I'll drip some warm RTV sealant into the rubber protector before I wrap it back up with tape to uh...keep it looking OEM, for warranty purposes!

Thank you for all of your help guys, what a responsive and knowledgeable forum!


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow, very disheartening for a premium product like Honda. Look forward to hearing how and if dealer does anything. Do you guys think any Honda of America folks view this forum?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

IndianaRidgeline said:


> Wow, very disheartening for a premium product like Honda. Look forward to hearing how and if dealer does anything. Do you guys think any Honda of America folks view this forum?


not for a very long time has a honda rep and had any input .


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That was probably done at the end of the production line while the machine was being packed for shipping.
It could have been something noticed was missing and was taped up prior to disassembly for packaging in the shipping box.
The people who prep them for shipping and package them are usually separate 'Contract Workers' from the shipping company who is responsible for shipping them to the warehouses, and from warehouse to dealership.
It is an 'Outside Company' that does that. Back in the '90's Givens was the shipping and transport company who handled that for the eastern U.S.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

a rubber boot would be much more appropriate.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

captchas said:


> not for a very long time has a honda rep and had any input .


Probably not since Robert was putting out fires over the clogging issues


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

...or this over the crappy tape job. 








25ft - 3/4 inch PET Expandable Braided Sleeving – Black – Alex Tech Braided Cable Sleeve : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


25ft - 3/4 inch PET Expandable Braided Sleeving – Black – Alex Tech Braided Cable Sleeve : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> not for a very long time has a honda rep and had any input .


ya, they couldnt take the abuse anymore. it's too hard to back up the product with a straight face anymore.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes that rubber boot would make a much better impression on the customer. Agreed that the tape job not up to what people expect from Honda. 
All the electric start wiring on my Toro is hidden under the plastic cowling. I see Honda wanted to put the receptacle up on the handlebar which is more convenient.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm going to try to put this to rest as someone who had been a district service manager for a auto manufacture

what is being complained about is normal everyday mass production, the lower black sleeve is a heat resistant, anti chaff tube slipped over the wires and outer shrink tube, it covers the area where it can chaff from rubbing on the engine and burn from the engine heat, it is hand placed and hand taped in place with a very sticky specialty tape, 
as such the tape is simply hand warped , to help keep the tube and tape both in place . and from unwarping a zip tie is tightly added, whoever on the assembly line only has a very limited amount of time to make that step of production, hence the look, 
another photo some one dug up is also hand warped to secure a corrugated chaff tube in place at the end near the connector again it is hand warped.

this in no way affects how the machine operates nor how long the machine will run.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

captchas said:


> I'm going to try to put this to rest as someone who had been a district service manager for a auto manufacture
> 
> what is being complained about is normal everyday mass production, the lower black sleeve is a heat resistant, anti chaff tube slipped over the wires and outer shrink tube, it covers the area where it can chaff from rubbing on the engine and burn from the engine heat, it is hand placed and hand taped in place with a very sticky specialty tape,
> as such the tape is simply hand warped , to help keep the tube and tape both in place . and from unwarping a zip tie is tightly added, whoever on the assembly line only has a very limited amount of time to make that step of production, hence the look,
> ...


Nevertheless, a simple section of shrink tube would've done so much for the look instead of electrical tape. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That whole part was most likely done by the cable manufacturer and not Honda.
The cable was installed at assembly, on the 'Line' and someone may have noticed a problem with it, say the 'Wear Sleeve' coming loose, and could have taped it, or it could have been like that from the cable manufacturer and was left alone and installed that way.
A possibility it was done at a dealership unless it was a 'Big Box Store' buy and was sold 'In the Box'.
When we sold our machines at the dealership, everything had to be assembled, up and running, fully checked over before the customer took the item home. If a problem like that was noticed during 'Set-up', it was taken care of before it left the dealership. We were not allowed to sell anything still 'In The Box'.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

more assembly line than dealer, 2 members 2 machines same taping and zip tie, every photo i can find online matches 
heat shrink? that costs money and time increasing costs so that won't happen ,yes it would look better ,than it's cosmetic not function so that won't happen, maybe the assembly line person warping it as all of 45 seconds before another comes their way at thier station , 
has anyone looked at the wire harness in their car? you will see a lot of the same


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Wire harness is under hood, cannot see.
Such is not the case here
Honda HSS724 $2400
Ariens Plat 24 $1600
For 38 cents why not use a proper grommet/booto/sheath to help justify such a price difference
...instead of the risk of someone wondering "Wow, that looks terrible. Am I just paying extra $ for the Honda name here?"


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, it's a Honda HS720AS with an msrp of $779, but your point is well taken. It should definitely look cleaner than that, and they have been doing it that way for quite a while.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

I just looked at mine (2018 Model) and it is the same. Also i noticed that Honda switched back to the HS521 wheels that don"t clog. The original HS 720 wheels would build up with snow and would not roll. Honda would send the old style HS 521 wheels out to you if you complained loud enough.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

captchas said:


> mass assembly ,i've seen way worse in cars.


Please no one say, "and in planes."


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

thread CLOSED


----------

